# Lyme disease



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 23, 2011)

can goats contract Lyme disease too? 
I ask, because I live in New England, a high Lyme Disease risk area.... I give them garlic & dust them with pyrethrin( PYTHON ), but what if a deer tick makes it onto/into one of them? After getting bitten today myself by a deer tick and worrying about my own well being regarding these nasty critters, I am now worried for my herd.
 I thought the chickens had eaten all our ticks this year!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Oct 23, 2011)

Living in New Jersey, know about Lyme disease.  I'm not sure about goats, but I believe dogs can get it.  As I am lucky with only one deer straying into our suburban area, there are still other critters that do come in.  This disease is really debilitating.  I know a few people with it.  

You've done a lot for preventive.  Just keep diligent and find out about your goats and Lyme disease.   

Wishing you success in keeping those nasty ticks at bay.  I put them in the same category as worms.


----------



## elevan (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.cs.cmu.edu/afs/cs.cmu.edu/usr/jake/mosaic/lyme.html


> Lyme disease has been described in dogs, cats, horses cows and goats. Symptoms can include fever, lameness and soreness, listlessness, loss of appetite, swollen glands and joints. Heart, kidney, liver, eye and nervous system problems are also described in animals. Laminitis is reported in horses and cows, as are poor fertility, abortions and chronic weight loss. Temperament changes have been reported in dogs and horses. Untreated animals can develop chronic progressive arthritis.
> 
> Symptoms can be intermittent and vary in intensity from mild to quite severe and can mimic many other conditions. If you suspect Lyme disease in your animals consult your veterinarian as soon as possible.


----------



## Livinwright Farm (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks Emily


----------

